# Umbaubericht Bass Boot



## Paintpower (2. Dezember 2015)

Hallo an alle, habe mir heute ein kleines Boot gekauft ein California Skiff LJV 10 FT  ( 3,00m  x  1,50m )  ja ich weis nicht das größte, aber für den Kanal und einige Seen hier in der Umgebung genau das Richtige.

Ich möchte dieses  zum Bass Boot umbauen und hier für meine zwecke umbauen.

Das heist 2-3 Sitze, eine schöne grundplatte mit Staufächer und Sitzen, natürlich noch andere kleinigkeiten.

Einige werden sagen ``hallo 3 meter ist zu klein ´´ aber es wird für mich und meinen Sohn reichen. Denn ist ist nicht leicht 5 Meter Boot mit 115PS in einen kleinen See zu Slipen alleine und deshalb musste zusätzlich was handliches angeschafft werden.

Ausserdem steht der Umbau im Vordergrund das mein Sohn mal Handwerklich was macht und nicht immer nur am Handy ist  .


Freue mich schon die Tage die ersten Bilder zu posten und gegen Ende Dezember die ersten Umbau Bilder zu zeigen hoffe Ihr werdet Spaßß dran haben.

P.S. wo bekomme ich guten Teppich für den Innenausbau 


MfG Sascha


----------



## FlitzeZett (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Bass Boot*

Mybait zB. Freu mich auf den nächsten BassBoot Umbau Bericht. Ich überlege auch mir noch ein Winterprojekt zuzulegen


----------



## FlitzeZett (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Bass Boot*

Schau dir den Umbau vom smartliner150 hier an - da gibt's echt viele gute Tips


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Bass Boot*

Geil, nochn Umbauer..

Immer her mit Berichten und Fotos!!

Klasse!!

Da kriegste Anregungen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305505
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309507


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Bass Boot*

Ein Boot mit diesen Abmessungen ist nicht als Bassboat geeignet, weil es nicht über die erforderliche Kippstabilität verfügt. 

Wenn du nun noch eine Plattform installierst, ist das Boot noch kippeliger, weil du den Schwerpunkt nach oben verschiebst.


----------



## volkerm (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Bass Boot*

Ich wollte das so nicht schreiben- aber recht hast Du, Frank.


----------



## Stoney0066 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Bass Boot*

Sehr schön, noch n Umbau! #6 Bin gespannt. Der Smartliner 150 Umbaubericht ist von mir, da findest du einiges an Infos was du brauchst. Teppich gibts, wie schon beschrieben, bei Mybait.de. Besseren wirst du für das Geld in Deutschland nicht finden. Wenn du Fragen hast, meld dich einfach.

Finde persönlich 3 Meter für 2 Personen auch grenzwertig. Geht schon, aber eng ist das schon!

Wird das Boot gerudert oder mit Motor gefahren?

Die Breite find ich jetzt nicht mal zu wenig, 1,50 Meter bei nem Flachbodenboot ist bzgl. Kippstabilität eigentlich schon ok! Zumindest wenn man keine großen Gewässer mit Wellen hat.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## tomsen83 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Bass Boot*

Erstmal Glückwunsch zum Boot. Ist nen schönes Gefühl wenn man zum ersten Mal sagen kann "Meins!"

Zum Umbau: Baue nicht zu hoch!!! Die Dorys liegen zwar stabil, aber ich würde es nicht übertreiben wollen. Verzichte bei dem geringen Platz auf dolle viele Staufächer und Plattformen etc. 
Solltest du den Kahn ein oder zwei Jahre später doch mal zum Ansitzangeln nehmen wollen weil sich die Interessen verschieben bist du extrem unflexibel (mir grade erst passiert:q).

Vielleicht nur eine einfache Plattform vorne wo du was drunter schieben kannst, ansonsten würde ich mir bei der Bootsgröße eine vernünftige Tacklebox kaufen, die beim Angeln drauf und danach wieder runterkommt.
Mittig und hinten nen Stuhl und noch ein oder zwei Rutenhalter, fertig is die Nummer.

Mein Fazit: Um daraus ein "Bassboat" so wie es dir vielleicht im Kopf vorschwebt zu bauen, isses einfach zu klein. Das heißt aber nicht, dass daraus kein genialer Kahn werden kann. Versuch einfach nicht zuviel zu wollen bzw. zu machen#6


----------



## racoon (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Bass Boot*

Das California Skiff ist doch ein Dreikieler, oder ? Was kippstabileres wirst Du nicht finden, deshalb sind 150 cm Breite ausreichend, die Länge ist lediglich eine Komfortsache bei zwei Personen.
Freu mich schon wie Sau auf den nächsten Umbaubericht zum Mitlesen :k


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Bass Boot*

Das 12ft  skiff wiegt gerade mal 90 KG, wenn ich mich da hinten auf den Spiegel stelle, geht der vorne hoch wie Fury und dann ist meine Buxe nass.

Was wiegt dann ein 10ft Skiff.

Da ist Stabilität nur gegeben, wenn man in der Mitte steht.

Drill den ersten Fisch und der junior kommt mit dem Kescher auf die gleiche Seite.


----------



## Paintpower (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Bass Boot*

Erstmal Danke für die vielen anregungen und Kritik.
Test im Wasser habe ich natürlich schon gemacht und es ist ja nicht das erste Boot.
Kippstabilität kann ich nur sagen ist super, ohne ausbau mit 3 Erwachsene von 75 - 85 - 100KG auf einer seite kein Problem auch wenn 2 vorne und einer hinten gewesen ist oder umgedreht kein Problem. Hoch werde ich nicht Bauen, innenhöhe ist ca 40-45cm  Plattformhöhe wird nur ca 20cm sein, also eine Stolperkante von ca 20-25cm.
Von der Größe sage einige es wird zu klein sein, ich habe mich mit absicht dazu entschieden ein nicht größeres Bööt zu nehmen. 
das Problem ist das wir oder meistens ich allene es in der Elbe und einen See bei Burg bei Magdeburg Slippe. und will ich es Größer nehme ich das 5 Meter Boot.
Zur Antrieb kann ich nur sagen das 2 Varianten geplant sind.
Zum einen der E Motor den ich dazu bekommen habe für den See und ein Aussenborder wo ich mir noch nicht sicher bin was für einen. Beim Testen sind wa meinen Leistungsmäßig Überarbeiteten Mercury 15PS gefahren aber um erlich zu sein war das schon Heftig mit den Kleinen Boot 45KmH laut GPS alleine. Es wird wohl ein 5-8PS Motor werden welcher genau weiß ich noch nicht, aber er soll leicht sein.
Material für den Innenausbau wird Siebdruckplatte werden aber welche Stärke bin ich noch am Testen.

Stoney, deinen Bericht habe ich Natürlich auch Verfolgt und finde Ihn Super. 

Wenn es fertig ist und Jemand möchte kann er sich dann gerne mal melden für ein Angeltag auf den Niegripper See.


Grüße Sascha


----------



## Stoney0066 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Bass Boot*

Nimm den Siebdruck so dünn wir möglich. Hab bei mir 15 mm verbaut, hätte aber auch gut 12 mm nehmen können/sollen. Hätte ich mir einiges an Gewicht sparen können. Je nach dem wie eng der Unterbau zusammen liegt kann man bestimmt auch mit 9 arbeiten. Seitenwände kann man auch dünner machen wenn sie keine tragende Rolle spielen, ist mir aber auch erst im Nachgang eingefallen...

45 kmh ist doch ne geile Geschwindigkeit! ))

Ne, mal im Ernst, mit dem kleinen Boot wahrscheins wirklich etwas grenzwertig... Und hat ja vorteile wenn ein kleinerer Motor reicht, kostet weniger, weniger gewicht, top! Ich hätte für meins gern 10 PS mehr, da gehts grad in die andere Richtung! ;-)


----------



## Paintpower (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Bass Boot*

Ja hatte heute in scharbeutz bei nen Kumpel die Gelegenheit in sein Bass zu steigen er besitzt das ft12 also nen bissle länger, er hat es mit 9mm gemacht und es ist super stabil. Die Details wie er es gemacht hat werde ich dann bei mir auch zeigen. Ja 45kmh sind wirklich etwas übertrieben deswegen muss was kleines her. 5-8 Ps reichen voll aus.


----------



## Paintpower (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Bass Boot*

So erstmal Sorry das es mit den Bootsbildern jetzt doch ein Bissle gedauert hat, die Testfahrt hatt sich ein bissle gezögert bin am 23.12 nochmal mit 3 Verschiedenen Motoren zum Test gewesen. 5PS 2t  - 5PS 4t und ein 8PS Mercury 2T, Bestes Verhältnis was der 5PS 4T und der 8PS 2T gehabt leider werde ich mich aber für den 5PS 2T entschieden da dieser das beste verhältnis zum Gewicht hatte und auch genug leistung hat für den Niegripper See und der Elbe.

So dann versuche ich Jetzt mal die Bilder hochzuladen


----------



## Paintpower (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Umbaubericht Bass Boot*


----------



## newmie2205 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Umbaubericht Bass Boot*



Paintpower schrieb:


> und auch genug leistung hat für den Niegripper See und der Elbe.



Den See kenne ich nicht, aber damit auf die Elbe? Bist du lebensmüde? Ich hoffe nicht. Nix für Ungut...


----------



## -Lukas- (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Umbaubericht Bass Boot*

Sofern du anderen Booten und vor allem der Berufsschifffahrt aus dem Weg gehst, ist das (alleine oder zu 2.) kein Problem.

Mit einer Plattform hätte ich das Boot allerdings nicht ausgebaut, hat bei der Größe kaum einen Vorteil. Maximal eine kleine Bugplattform, bei mehr wird es schnell kippelig.


----------



## Paintpower (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Umbaubericht Bass Boot*



newmie2205 schrieb:


> Den See kenne ich nicht, aber damit auf die Elbe? Bist du lebensmüde? Ich hoffe nicht. Nix für Ungut...




Also ich kann dich beruhigen, Lebensmüde bin ich nicht.
Und ich denke das ich in den 25 Jahren die ich Boote besitze schon weiß was geht und was nicht. und ich kann dich beruhigen, bei der Probefahr mit 8PS Provisorische Plattform  2 Personen und zusatzgewichten lag es bei Welligen Wasser 1a ohne Probleme.  

Trotzdem Danke für deine bedenken


----------



## newmie2205 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Umbaubericht Bass Boot*

Wie gesagt, nix für Ungut, ist auch kein Angriff auf dich, eher eine Warnung an Andere. 

Wenn du meinst, dass so eine Schale FÜR DICH sicher ist auf der Elbe, dann ist dies nunmal deine Meinung. Alles gut ;-)

An alle anderen: bitte tut das nicht...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Umbaubericht Bass Boot*



newmie2205 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, nix für Ungut, ist auch kein Angriff auf dich, eher eine Warnung an Andere.
> 
> Wenn du meinst, dass so eine Schale FÜR DICH sicher ist auf der Elbe, dann ist dies nunmal deine Meinung. Alles gut ;-)
> 
> An alle anderen: bitte tut das nicht...



Dem schließe ich mich an. Ich würde auch abraten.


----------



## -Lukas- (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Umbaubericht Bass Boot*

Warum sollte er denn nicht auf die Elbe damit?

Gehe jetzt mal nicht von der Elbe in HH aus, sondern z.B. von der von Berufsschiffen wenig befahrenen Mittelelbe.


----------

